# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Make yourself a cup of tea. how does it taste, how is the temperature? _(RelaxAndDream)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Help someone cross a busy street _(Danielle)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Ask your subconsciousness what your DV's avatar represent.  _(naturespirit)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Fly to a random star and describe the solar system.  _(naturespirit)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Make yourself so big that you are standing on the Earth with your head in space. (Optional - Observe the satellites flying in the orbit around your head.) Pull yourself to the moon, step on it and shrink yourself to normal size. _(Gab)_


*BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Tell someone you are dreaming.
5. Steal a car, Grand Theft-Auto way!.
6. Talk to a painting, does it reply?
7. Try to breathe underwater.

----------


## woblybil

Only 24 hours to spare  ::damnit:: 

Jeez, That Bonus Task is 3 in 1..and I cant remember any of them now!  ::yddd:: 

If it's ok to TOTY fly an airplane thru a time tunnel to get to that random star system I'm all in!

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun!!

----------


## woblybil

::hrm::   Haaaaalp!......She took my wings up here and I can't get down!
And then she eats our wings with beer and blue cheese dip too!  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Haaaaalp!......She took my wings up here and I can't get down!
> And then she eats our wings with beer and blue cheese dip too!



**** Flings a rope without making eye contact **** - Puny mortals, they won't make it without their little wings... you needed a bigger goat as a sacrifice to Gab for more wing time  :tongue2:  (pssst: I heard she will cut them anyway, she is merciless  ::D:   ::D: ) The blood lust is irresistible, I used to crave that blood right on the 1st each month.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bloooooooooooooooooood..... I have been clean of that ambrosia for a few years now though, so there is no bloodlust anymore!

----------


## woblybil

> **** Flings a rope without making eye contact **** - Puny mortals, they won't make it without their little wings... you needed a bigger goat as a sacrifice to Gab for more wing time  (pssst: I heard she will cut them anyway, she is merciless  ) The blood lust is irresistible, I used to crave that blood right on the 1st each month.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bloooooooooooooooooood..... I have been clean of that ambrosia for a few years now though, so there is no bloodlust anymore!



Poor little thing... I'll PM her a bag of catfood  :Big laugh:

----------


## gab

Mmm they were yumm. 

Oh, wait, I'm nekked tooooo!

----------


## thinkfirst

I'm still working on the beginner tasks.  This morning I was successful and becoming lucid, but my eyes felt very heavy and I couldn't see properly, but I still knew I was awake.  I sat down in the school corridor and felt the floor.  It was smooth and white/gray little checkered pattern.  That same material that schools had when I was attending them.  I looked up at the ceiling.  It was white acoustical tiles.   It didn't occur to me until later but the corridor was bright, but I didn't notice any lights.  The walls were cream or white and the lockers were light gray.  

I thought about it later after waking up that I was not able to see any of the numbers on the door, and I wondered if that had to do with the "left brain" inability to do those number/letter tasks while asleep.  

#1 and #2 beginner tasks complete.  My 3rd LD
DJ is here:  
3rd LD School corridor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> I'm still working on the beginner tasks.  This morning I was successful and becoming lucid, but my eyes felt very heavy and I couldn't see properly, but I still knew I was awake.  I sat down in the school corridor and felt the floor.  It was smooth and white/gray little checkered pattern.  That same material that schools had when I was attending them.  I looked up at the ceiling.  It was white acoustical tiles.   It didn't occur to me until later but the corridor was bright, but I didn't notice any lights.  The walls were cream or white and the lockers were light gray.  
> 
> I thought about it later after waking up that I was not able to see any of the numbers on the door, and I wondered if that had to do with the "left brain" inability to do those number/letter tasks while asleep.  
> 
> #1 and #2 beginner tasks complete.  My 3rd LD
> DJ is here:  
> 3rd LD School corridor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Congrats! First wings of the month! 

Nice details. When I explore like this, I am always amazed how real things feel. Perhaps even more real that in waking life. Kinda like I'm more aware of the texture, surface, temperature, color... 

 ::breakitdown::

----------


## woblybil

Advanced Task II Fail
3/06             
9:00am I was just poking around space going nowhere in particular and saw a bright star that seemed to beckon me toward it..As I got nearer I saw a red and green planet and set down to look around. It was mountainous forests with a small village of huts in a valley but it was deserted except for a small girl that said the planet was called "Corrizon" and "Everybody is on the mountain moving the cheese stone"..
 I flew up the mountain and sure enough there were maybe a hundred people pushing and shoving a large,round,flat,white stone uphill. It was maybe thirty feet across and ten feet thick with rounded edges and a spiral of red brick like stuff on top! You could see a lot of work went into the making of the stone...A space girl village leader of sorts welcomed me to the event and said they placed the stone on their cheese which was in a deep, crock pot like depression in the rock and lighted the red spiral thing on top which burned the gasses from the cheese for a thousand years until it was aged. She said she was looking for donations to pay for fire tenders for a thousand years and I said I didn't have any money with me but I could give her a check. She said " That will be fine" So I wrote her a check for ten thousand dollars on a piece of paper (Talk about an out of state check) and handed it to her then drifted off in a fog to awake..
 A great task except I don't remember at any time becoming lucid or doing it as a task...
Rats  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Wow!! The Bonus reminds me of some of the dreams that I have before, like this one but, on a bigger scale. : http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-inte...all-dream.html

----------


## DoubleHelix

Well!  I see some things have changed in the six months I've been too ill to participate in this forum.  I'm thrilled to see the beginner tasks that are now a part of the TOTM.  Gives me hope that I can participate more fully once again.  Whosoever thought of including those less-than-expert folks such as myself in the TOTM contest - two thumbs up, and many thanks!

----------


## gab

*Grow big - bonus - Fail*

Got lucid at random! Wooooo.....

Took some choline and went straight back to bed to sleep one more hour before my WBTB. Alarm woke me up from a lucid, as I was "growing big" through the clouds.

Was awesome! Incredible view of american southwest type of landscape, with stone arches and a windstorm brewing. 

EDIT: didn't include the snipped there :blush:




> I'm still walking but now there are buildings on both sides of me. Now I  remember one of the TOTMs - Grow yourself big, above the clouds, step  on the moon.
> 
> I look up, but buildings have overhanging roofs, so I keep walking till I  see the skies. Looks like buildings are trying to close in to take the  access away from me, but I'm having none of it. I think "grow big" and  I'm starting to grow. 
> 
> I'm past the roofs now and the view I get is INCREDIBLY beautiful. I see  distant rolling hills, rocky, orange soil, like in american southwest. I  see an Arch, and another one, much bigger one closer to me. They are  incredible. They skies are getting dark, clouds are gathering. I see  wind turbulences on the bottom of clouds, wind whipping them like mad.  Wind is picking up, now it's getting strong and I see pine trees getting  bent and branches flying off. All this time I'm saying 'Keep on  growing". And I'm growing. 
> 
> Now I have reached the clouds. It's dark grey in there and warm. I  realize that's how it's suppose to be. I see small particles flying by. I  realize that usually when flying high up, that's where I lose lucidity,  because I lose view of the dream scene. So I figure quickly, I will  have to look at my hands to not lose reference as to what I'm doing. I  keep saying "keep on growing" when my alarm wakes me.



March TOTM - Keep on growing - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

Bonus task - Grow big/step to the moon - Fail


*Spoiler* for _(Ir)Relevant Bit_: 




In an (h)angry mood I stomp out of the house into a busy covered market and the grumpy train of thoughts cause me to become lucid. Recalling the DV task of the month I start to grow until my head smashes through the roof. My head rapidly reaches space with my thin body stretching down to the ground far below. The planet is almost all green with no oceans, but plenty of forests and cities instead. There are white wispy clouds circling below. I turn my head to see the stars. The light of the moon is shining into the darkness from my left.

I turn and grab the moon and try to step onto it, but my feet are no longer on the Earth. The dream destabilises.

----------


## gab

*my first wing this month - basic - Make a cup of tea - success*

I got lucky and got lucid again after the WBTB on the same night as above failed attempt to grow big.





> After much walking and exploring, I remembered the *TOTM Make a cup of tea and report how it tastes"*
> 
> I  start looking for some place to make the tea. I see some fire on some  snow covered ground. I decide to go closer and use it. Hoping to see  people there who will have cups and stuff. But there are 2 dogs by the  fire. Another fire is nearby and I see a cat by it. I come closer and as  I'm wishing for it to be a fox, it turns into a fox. He is not very  friendly, starts to chase me away. Needles to say, he didn't have any  cups : D
> 
> I come to a market place and I search the stalls. There  are some glass colored tea cups on one of them, with some liquid in  them. I ask "is this hot water"? Vendor says no, it's tea. Well, that's  not what I need. I grab one cup, dump the liquid from it and I ask the  vendor to put a bag of tea in it. She is putting some in her cup as  well, but it's not a bag, it's lose tea. I'm ok with that and she  sprinkles some in my cup. There is a pot with semi hot water and I pour  that in my cup. I hope I don't burn myself when I taste it. It taste  like rose-hip tea. Kinda mild flavor, but very nice. Lukewarm, not hot at all.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...success-80416/

----------


## woblybil

> *my first wing this month - basic - Make a cup of tea - success*
> 
> I got lucky and got lucid again after the WBTB on the same night as above failed attempt to grow big.
> 
> 
> 
> March TOTM - Make a cup of tea - success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



So wing yourself already  :tongue2: 

We had Lucids on the same day! About the same time! But mine didn't get a task done. Instead I became lucid under darkening, tornado skies leaving a girls house when I couldn't find my car and said "WTF, This is a dream" and flew home taking a shortcut thru the woods and made it into my bed when I noticed it getting light and woke up to the sun shining in a window but it wasn't my window! Lucid again I went right back where I was for some hanky panky and found some too  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I
I had to remove 2/3 rds of it because my sub-c was being totally rotten..
2/10
9:00am I was up flying low uphill towards a rented summer house on a gravel road when I heard my name taken in vain "F**k Bill, We need the space!" I figured I better see what this is about so I flew into the downhill neighbors yard and he said laughing "We were just talking about you, I had to send a few of my people to stay at your place" I could see his house wass full of people, Mostly kids but I could see his wife in the kitchen too  ::evil::  I told him "Youre more than welcome" figuring most of them were gurrls! I flew uphill over the small woodlot between us and got to my bed just in time to wake up, "Whew, I made it!"
 As I started to wake up I could see some naked people in the bathroom right thru the walls and thought "Yay, It's still a dream" I flew into the bathroom naked too where I played in the mirror for a couple minutes before trying one of the girls! Next I went out past a doorway where a small girl was playing with some toys on the floor and said "Hey, this is a dream, Lets go flying" I led her out by the hand and we flew up over the roof to the neighbors and back to the room where I sat in a chair with her in my lap then set her in the chair and flew back to the neighbors house where his wife was still in the kitchen wearing nothing but an apron and looked like she could be making tea..
(I had been trying to remember a task but they were elusive with the girls and all but it reminded me of the tea task)
  I asked her "Is that tea?" and she said "Yes,but no more hot water". I said "I'll just use hot tap water" so she gave me a cup and I filled it from the sink faucet, Then she sprinkled in some loose tea in both our cups and I stirred it with a finger, It was not very hot but I tasted it and it tasted like weak tea.. Then I turned her to the table and stirred her from behind to thank her.. After that I flew back to my cabin where we did everything possible with sex and a few things that were not possible too  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ch-2017-80423/

----------


## woblybil

> *my first wing this month - basic - Make a cup of tea - success*
> 
> I got lucky and got lucid again after the WBTB on the same night as above failed attempt to grow big.
> 
> 
> 
> March TOTM - Make a cup of tea - success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



My tea dream seem to have come from reading yours*

----------


## Mugwort

Succes for TOTM basic 1: Drinking a cup of tea.
Dream:
I'm in a Forrest, surrounded by huge trees. I cut down some bark, to make a jacket. Then I walk to my old school. A woman drives to me on a bike. She tells me something of a ritual. I realize that it is a dream, but still follow the dream story. I see a market and ask a woman to make me a jacket out of the bark. Then I remember the TOTM. I see a thermos jug at one of the stalls. When I open it a cup appeared. The tea tastes fruity and has a purple color. It's hot but good to drink. There is a bay taste and in the cup appears a bay leaf. Then I leave the market to find a skateboard.

TOTM Basic I - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

Welcome to TOTMs, mugwort  ::breakitdown:: 

How did you make your tea? I don't see thaaaat : (

----------


## Mugwort

thanx  :smiley: 
oh I thought it's not necessary to make it like in WL. I made the tea only in form of making it appear and some bay leaf appeared in the tea. But i understand if it's not enough.

----------


## gab

Well, the task is to make it. Hope you try again  ::D: 




> Basic Task i - Make yourself a cup of tea. how does it taste, how is the temperature? (RelaxAndDream)

----------


## woblybil

> Well, the task is to make it. Hope you try again



Meanie  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

> Meanie



My hurts are so feelinged now

----------


## woblybil

> My hurts are so feelinged now



Looks like there's gonna be a lot of leftover wings this month ..

----------


## Mugwort

I tried it again this night...  :smiley: 

While falling asleep in the middle of the night I'm thinking about mountains in dreams. That leads me to a dream in a mountain area. There is a red/green temple. I'm going to take a closer look. Some people there destroy the temple. They are Nazis, or they destroy it because of the Nazis. I become lucid and remember the TOTM. I see a restaurant and go there to make a tea. Inside is only an old man sitting at a table. I take a glass and fill it with hot tap water. Close to the tap is a shelf where I'm looking for tea. I only find a juniper berry and put it in my glass. The berry transforms into a dried chili. Then I see some thyme and lavender. I mix everything in the glass. The old man throws more chili in the glass. I stop him and drink it. It's almost cold and has a very weak taste. I'm leaving the restaurant.

TOTM 2try - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That should do it, right?

----------


## woblybil

> I tried it again this night... 
> 
> While falling asleep in the middle of the night I'm thinking about mountains in dreams. That leads me to a dream in a mountain area. There is a red/green temple. I'm going to take a closer look. Some people there destroy the temple. They are Nazis, or they destroy it because of the Nazis. I become lucid and remember the TOTM. I see a restaurant and go there to make a tea. Inside is only an old man sitting at a table. I take a glass and fill it with hot tap water. Close to the tap is a shelf where I'm looking for tea. I only find a juniper berry and put it in my glass. The berry transforms into a dried chili. Then I see some thyme and lavender. I mix everything in the glass. The old man throws more chili in the glass. I stop him and drink it. It's almost cold and has a very weak taste. I'm leaving the restaurant.
> 
> TOTM 2try - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> That should do it, right?



There is Lavender Tea  :smiley:  4 Ways to Make Lavender Tea - wikiHow

----------


## Mugwort

Yeah i know all of those as tea, except for chili but not as a mix  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Yeah i know all of those as tea, except for chili but not as a mix



You may yet need to bribe her with a bag of Cat Treats... I think she likes the "Whisker Lickins" kind   ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> That should do it, right?



Yup! Congrats!

Don't forget to request joining the lucid task club from your control panel.

----------


## Mugwort

No need to bribe  ::D:  
thanx will do that

----------


## obfusc8

Advanced I - ask a DC what does my DV avatar represent.

Well, I asked. Didn't really get an answer. Is that a requirement or is it just to ask the question?


*Spoiler* for _Relevant bit_: 



A guy wearing a hoodie is causing trouble. I try to talk to him but he runs. Chasing him takes me outside of the building, and makes me lucid. I see a group of people and try to think of tasks and recall one of the TOTMs. "What does my avatar represent?" I ask one of them. They don't seem to understand the question and just shrug. I try a few more times but don't get an answer.




TOTM Attempt - What does my avatar represent? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced I - ask a DC what does my DV avatar represent.
> 
> Well, I asked. Didn't really get an answer. Is that a requirement or is it just to ask the question?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Relevant bit_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, I was trying to remember that task too but it had a hole in it! (Like a lucid dream flat tire).
It says to ask your "subconciousness" What it represents and I'll be damned if I know how to go about that  :tongue2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Hello!  ::mrgreen::  So excited to see some familiar faces still here, and some new dreamers I'm yet to meet!

I missed DV so I did the tasks to get my fix! Here's the DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~dre...7-totms-80465/


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 



I saw a couple of square caverns on the cliff wall, each about the size of a microwave. I'd already seen that both were empty, so I tried looking away and putting my hand inside to try to summon a cup of tea. At first, I felt something like the handle of a small teacup, but it disappeared and left the cavern empty. I tried the same thing with the second hole but had no luck there either. I was considering summoning the teacup straight into my hand, when I noticed a white mug sitting on the ground right next to me. I picked it up and saw it was full of plain water. I willed it to change into hot green tea, and heard the sound of a kettle pouring as it swirled and gradually changed colour.
I sniffed it and it smelled exactly like strong green tea, and I could even feel the heat of the steam coming up my nose. The temperature was hot but not boiling, so I drank it quickly in a few big gulps. The taste wasn't as strong as the smell, but it still had an accurate green tea flavour.




*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii_: 



I was at the bottom of a cliff, with a winding road nearby. It was skinny, but busy with constant traffic. I walked towards it and expected to see someone around the corner. To my surprise, I found a tiny Orlan-looking man (from Pillars of Eternity).
He looked elderly and timid, so I placed my hand behind his back and led him toward the road. I looked up and realised that there were no longer cars on the road, but instead, a large parade of alien creatures. Some were humanoid looking folk, while others were smaller and looked more like pets, including a cat-sized arachnid, and a creature that looked somewhat like a porcupine. There were also some familiar animals like an elephant in Indian decorations.
The parade was moving quite slowly so I was able to weave the Orlan man between them without much trouble. Other fantasy creatures also crossed the road alongside us.
When we reached the other side, there was a cliff face that the others started climbing. I felt like my duty wouldn't be done if I didn't help this man the rest of the way, so I picked him up by his armpits and lifted him up each step of the cliff. We reached a large flat surface midway up that appeared to be the destination, so I let the Orlan man go off with his group.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i_: 



I decided that it would be easiest to manifest my subconscious into a DC, so I asked the first adult I saw, "Are you my subconscious?" She said no, so I asked a few different kids, who gave the same response. Then I came across 2 young girls standing next to each other. I looked at them both and tried to decide who felt the most like they matched my energy. I chose one, who also looked more similar to me as a kid, and when I asked if she was my subconscious, she said yes.
I asked her what my DV avatar represents. I wasn't expecting too deep of an answer because I already knew why I picked my avatar - I love anything purple, and it matches my purple hair in WL.
So I was surprised when she said, "Have you ever wondered why you like the colour purple so much?"
She went on to say that my nana, who I was very close to and who died on my birthday a few years ago IWL, also loved the colour purple, and it's one way I can carry her spirit with me. She said that the colour purple reminds me of my nana and that's one reason purple carries such happy feelings for me.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii_: 



I flew into space and saw a fuzzy area in the distance that looked like a galaxy. I flew towards it at super speed, and after a few seconds, zapped instantly to my destination.
There was a sign floating in the air made out of white light, with 8-bit font. It read: The White Planet. It seemed like that was the name of the whole area, rather than just a single planet.
Beyond the sign, there were at least 20 planets, in the style of digital pixel art. They were all white and glowing, each designed around a different letter or number as the planet shape (but flat planes rather than spheres), with circles, lines, and other geometric shapes around them like rings.
There were also colourful carriages carrying passengers between the planets. They looked very old fashioned and reminded me of Mary Poppins. Each carriage was covered by a big parasol, and I had the song 'The Umbrella Man' playing in my head as I watched them spinning around.
I arrived at one of the more distant planets and found my mum meeting with someone, apparently a relative I hadn't met who lived on this planet. He looked like he was from an earlier era, but in age, he was younger than my mum. All the natives on the planet seemed to wear black and white, which made everything other than the carriages look like an old movie. My mum introduced us briefly, but it seemed like she was getting ready to leave when we arrived, so we said our farewells.




*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



I looked up and saw the moon. I started to make myself grow, but I was inflating very slowly, and seemed to stop when I was about the size of a small giant. I saw someone nearby who was stretching themselves out like candy, and another DC commented that I just had to separate and rearrange the atoms of my body to make myself longer. So I tried using the stretching method and grew very quickly into the sky. Eventually, my growth slowed and stopped again, and I wondered if I'd 'reached my limit' of atoms.  :tongue2:  My head was in space but I was still too far away from the moon.
I decided to try shrinking the environment instead, so I pinched the air with my fingers and everything shrunk around me, pulling the moon closer to my giant body.
The moon had changed appearance and now looked black, and had strongly defined intentions and ridges that looks like a more geometric version of a spiky ball. It was also smaller than I intended, about the size of a large beach ball. I wondered how I was supposed to stand on it now...
I decided to change its shape. I shook it so it became like a deflated rubber ball, then I waved it like I was filling a garbage bag with air. It inflated and became much larger, still black but less shiny. I sealed it and let it float in the air, then climbed onto it.
When I looked around at the environment, I realised that I had already shrunk (or everything else had grown) because the stars and Earth were back to normal size.

----------


## gab

> Well, I asked. Didn't really get an answer. Is that a requirement or is it just to ask the question?







> Funny, I was trying to remember that task too but it had a hole in it! (Like a lucid dream flat tire).
> It says to ask your "subconciousness" What it represents and I'll be damned if I know how to go about that



The task is :Advanced Task i - Ask your subconsciousness what your DV's avatar represent. (naturespirit) 

It doesn't say to get an answer, but I think it's implied. But... you have to ask your subconsciousness. Not a DC. Unless you somehow decide, while lucid, that the DC was a representation of your subC. I think asking your subC = asking the dream itself. Asking yourself while lucid. 

It would be similar to asking the subC, dream to:

show me something important
show me something funny
tell me something I should know




> Hello!  So excited to see some familiar faces still here, and some new dreamers I'm yet to meet!
> 
> I missed DV so I did the tasks to get my fix!



Hi, welcome back!
Could you please include if the task was a success or fail to each task? Fanks!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hi, welcome back!
> Could you please include if the task was a success or fail to each task? Fanks!



Thank you! All successful  :smiley:

----------


## obfusc8

> The task is :Advanced Task i - Ask your subconsciousness what your DV's avatar represent. (naturespirit) 
> 
> It doesn't say to get an answer, but I think it's implied. But... you have to ask your subconsciousness. Not a DC. Unless you somehow decide, while lucid, that the DC was a representation of your subC. I think asking your subC = asking the dream itself. Asking yourself while lucid. 
> 
> It would be similar to asking the subC, dream to:
> 
> show me something important
> show me something funny
> tell me something I should know



Ah. Never mind then. I subscribe to the "all DCs are aspects of my SC" school of thought. I've tried "show me something funny/tell me something important" before and talking to the dream directly but don't recall every having had an external voice or answer from those attempts - just my inner monologue that never shuts up!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Daniele

> Hello!  So excited to see some familiar faces still here, and some new dreamers I'm yet to meet!
> 
> I missed DV so I did the tasks to get my fix! Here's the DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~dre...7-totms-80465/



I was just wondering the other day what happened to ~Dreamer~ and now she's back and cleans up all the tasks in one clean swoop!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Thank you! All successful



It has been a while I have seen you hehe.

Those who have wings, please go and vote for April´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here

*Please:* Remember to not add dashes, or difficulty rank (basic, advanced, bonus). Just add the suggestion plain as it is easier for us to process it!

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:




*Spoiler* for _Latest March 2017 Suggestions_: 





*Basic*

- Shut your eyes _(Naturespirit)_

*Advanced*

- Turn a flower into ice cream. What flavor is it? _(Letaali)_
- Induce LaBerge style euphoria. _(Naturespirit)_



*Bonus*

- None suggested

----------


## Mugwort

Finished Basic Task II!

I'm standing in front of a wall. There is a hole in the wall, like a window but no glass. The hole is cobwebbed and I try to clean it with a stick. After removing them all I see a lord of the rings being. A howl army of them appears. That makes me lucid. I'm flying to look for a city. Some skyscrapers appear and it looks like a really big city.I'm landing there at a street. Now it looks like my tiny home town. I cant find a busy street so I#m hovering around till I find the main street of my home tome. There are lots of cars. I take a little boy and help him to cross the street. He looks at me and saith in English "succeeded".

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mugw...succees-80525/

Do I have to complete all tasks to get the wings?

----------


## Mugwort

Oh I already have them  ::rolllaugh::  lol

----------


## Dreaamer

> Looks like there's gonna be a lot of leftover wings this month ..



Yup... I don't think I can complete this month's tasks in time... I only recently started LDing.

----------


## woblybil

> Yup... I don't think I can complete this month's tasks in time... I only recently started LDing.



Do em like our other ~Dreamer~ Up there from Down Under....She do em all and go wrestle A Crock while i'm still reading them  ::yddd::

----------


## Daniele

> Do em like our other ~Dreamer~ Up there from Down Under....She do em all and go wrestle A Crock while i'm still reading them



I'm too busy wrestling crocks to do my own task.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did some tasks!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i (Success!)_: 



I moseyed on over to the kitchen, very relaxed, and tried to summon a cup of tea. Instead of a cup, I ended up getting what appeared to be a pitcher of hot water. I guess my unconscious didn't want me to be too lazy. I searched through the cupboard and found some green tea leaves and threw them in the pitcher. I tasted the tea, it tasted like sugary, lemon flavoured green tea, yum!





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i (Failed Attempt)_: 



I strolled out of the bedroom and saw Jenkees in the kitchen. He is normally a pretty tall guy (~6'7 I think), but in this dream he was more like a 8' tall giant treant. He was holding a bowl of cereal and walking down the hall. I asked him, "Hey, Jenkees? What does my DV avatar represent?" He responded, "What is your DV avatar again?" I told him, "You know, it's like...a bunch of leaves on a tree!" He ignored my question and started talking about poo as he walked past me and into the shower with his cereal. lol weird. In the dream I thought to myself, "NAILED IT!"  :Oops:  haha that's okay, I did that task again later in the night.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i (Success!)_: 



I eventually found myself in the middle of a parking lot, in the middle of the night, with the fading intention to go get a haircut. Haha dreams are weird.

I was lucid but I still decided to walk into the hair salon because I figured...I was already there...so why not! And I was hoping that there would be some people in there so that I could retry a task of the month. I went inside to find a completely empty room with gray walls and a white floor. There were three people in the room - a blonde lady behind a counter, a dark haired man sitting at the counter, and a little brown haired girl sitting next to the man. I asked them all, are any of you able to represent my unconscious mind? I felt a strong, loving aura coming from the little girl. I knew that she was the right DC to ask. I asked her the question - What does my DV avatar represent? She told me, "It represents hunting, dreams and excitement! Lucid dream hunter!"





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii (Success!)_: 



I ran down the street, hoping to find a flying saucer when, in the middle of a cul-de-sac, it dawned on me, there was probably one above me right then. O_O

I started to slowly float upwards. I looked up and there was an enormouse UFO above me, seriously, ENORMOUS, it looked like the mothership from independence day.

I was suddenly inside, there were dark, metallic corridors all around me. I stood by a window and started controlling the UFO. I made it fly super fast into space, through an asteroidfield, and then past numerous stars. It finally stopped at an orangish-yellow star with many gigantic rocks orbiting the star in a spiral pattern. There was a green-brown planet hidden among the rocks and I sent the flying saucer to land on it.




Flying Car, a UFO, and Lemon Tea! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Patjunfa

Finally a break in the dry spell.

Adv 2 complete

[SPOILER]how will I get to Space? (as per dp)call out, walking in garden with others. A woman there crouches down, I climb onto her back, we jump up high, Ive fist raised, looking up-greyishafter a time I say I can see stars! lots of them..keep traveling, white dots all around. Think Im meant to describe solar system, becomes cool blueish with red orbs/lights[/SPOILER]
http://http://www.dreamviews.com/dil...orkbook-3.html

----------


## gab

*Basic Task -* Help someone cross a busy street* - success  -* this is my second basic this month, so two stars!*
Advanced -* Ask subC what my DV avatar means* - fail*
*Bonus -* Grow yourself big* - fail*

*TOTY* - car - success - my first TOTY - one star

Yeeey, I got me some tasks. 





> *5.* *Ask subC what my DV avatar means - fail*
> I'm outside on a busy city street. I'm watching the DCs walk by. They are all different, with different attires and I'm happy I see DCs. Then I remember the TOTM. I turn to a young man and about to ask him the question, when I remember it's not suppose to be DC, but my subC.
> 
> I walk away a few steps from him, wait a second and look up at the skies to make sure it's clear I'm not asking him. And I say out loud with clear and articulate voice.
> 
> "What my ... ( I search for a word here) DV avatar means?"
> 
> I keep looking up at the sunny skies, but I get no answer. Only some not so distant noise, like a rumbling.
> 
> ...




March TOTM and TOTY - grow, ask, help, car. Memorable. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Daniele

> Yeeey, I got me some tasks.



"Then we started french kissing. Since she was French."

Any excuse  ::roll::

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to chain for the winged ones!!!

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ml#post2214276

----------


## PercyLucid

April's time  :smiley: 

 :lock:

----------

